# Scrollprobleme mit Logitech Maus



## The_Rock (23. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

seit heute spielt das Scrollrad meiner Logitech G5 (refresh) verrückt (oder es ist ein Softwarefehler!?)

Scrollen tut das Ding nur noch selten. Wenns denn fürn paar Sekunden geht, dann funktionierts auch ganz normal, ohne Sprünge, Stottern oder sonst was.

In der Zeit in der es nicht geht, kommt es aber häufig vor, dass sie von alleine scrollt (meist nach unten). Besonders nervig ist das, wenn ich mir z.B. im BSPlayer was anschaue, und auf einmal das Bild Stück für Stück rausgezoomt wird (macht man da per "Scroll down") oder eben in einem Forum was lese und die Seite plötzlich runterscrollt.

Vor nem Jahr hatte ich das Problem schonmal. Weiß aber nicht mehr, wie ich das weggekriegt hab (ging glaub ich von alleine weg).

Hat jemand nen Rat?


----------



## stefan.net82 (23. Februar 2010)

servus!

meiner meinung nach hört sich das nach einem hardware-problem an...könnte aber auch am treiber liegen! hast schon mal probiert, den treiber zu aktualisieren, bzw den microsoft standard treiber testmäßig für deine maus zu verwenden???


----------



## The_Rock (23. Februar 2010)

Habs grad getestet, hat aber auch nicht geholfen. Irgendwann geht das Scrolling dann nicht mehr 

Ich werds nacher nochmal mit ner anderen Maus testen.


----------



## stefan.net82 (23. Februar 2010)

nervt sicher!
sorry, dass ich dir nicht besser weiter helfen konnte!
schreib, wenn du eine lösung gefunden hast...


----------



## The_Rock (23. Februar 2010)

Hm, ich glaub ich hab das Problem jetzt gefunden. Seit fast 5 Stunden läuft die Maus jetzt wieder normal.

Ich hatte vor 4 Wochen mal eine neue Version von ICQ draufgemacht. Die hab ich gestern wieder deinstalliert, weil mir dieses ein bißchen zu tief ins System eingegriffen hat (u.a. Firefox total mit ICQ-Zeug verhunzt, unnötige Service-Programme die im Hintergrund laufen, usw).
Nun war heute mein erster "Neustart" ohne ICQ. Allerdings hat dieses besch*** Programm sein "ICQService" nicht deinstalliert, welches auch weiterhin im Hintergrund läuft. Nachdem ich das also nun auch beseitigt hab, läuft die Maus wieder.
Ich vermute mal, dass das Teil ohne sein "Mutterprogramm" ein bißchen rumgesponnen hat.

Irgendwie find ich diesen Trend benunruhigend, dass immer mehr Programme ihre Dienste ständig im System eingenistet haben wollen. Letzten Monat hab ich erst die neuste Version von Bitdefender wieder runtergeschmissen, weil auch deren "Serviceprogramm" Probleme mit Mass Effect und anderen Spielen gemacht hat (extreme Slowdowns). Selbes gilt auch für ein Serviceprogramm von PowerDVD vor 2 Monaten.

Ach ja, und diesen googleupdate-Service hab ich nebenbei auch gleich runtergeschmissen (vorsichtshalber). Weiß nicht mal wie das überhaupt da reinkam


----------

